# Mixing White and Black Ink for grey



## qnp9999 (Aug 7, 2006)

Has anyone attempted this, I have a white and black plastisol. I am just curious if anyone knows offhand if this will or will not work. Thanks


----------



## Tmon (Jul 17, 2006)

I do this all of the time. Depending on how dark you would like the grey (I do mine very dark) you will need more black than white in the mixture. It takes a little experementation.

-T


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

essentially plasticols will mix from the basic color wheel. Only issue will be is that you will not get exact true colors. Yellow plasticol is not 100% yellow and red is not 100% red so your mix for orange will nto be a true exact orange. It weill be pretty close and more than likely good enough. same goes with all other mixes. In order to get a true color mix your best bet would be to invest in a PC or pigment mixing system. PC being the easiest and more forgiving.


----------



## qnp9999 (Aug 7, 2006)

Cheers, Thank you very much... This is good news.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Also, if you wanted a warm gray, you could add a little bit of red to the gray you mix and a cool gray, you could add a light blue.


----------

